# FoxPro Tuts



## Kimble (12. Februar 2002)

hi,
ich hab mal auf meiner Schüler-Version CD von Visual Studio geschaut und da gibt's en Prog, des Fox Pro heißt. Ein Kumpel hat dann gemeint, des würd auf D-Base basieren. 
Weiß jemand, wo's deutsche Tutorials zu FoxPro gibt?


----------



## Conracer (28. April 2002)

Das wird sehr schwierig. Ich code jetzt seit 2 Jahren in FoxPro und kann sagen: Da FoxPro ja eine sooo bekannte Sprache ist, wird's sogar bei den englisch-sprachigen Tut's schon knapp.
eine sehr gute (englische) Site ist: http://www.news2news.com/vfp


----------



## rex26 (31. Juli 2002)

Wenn es dich noch interessiert, dann schau mal bei http://www.dfpug.de vorbei!


MfG Rex


----------

